# Phoenix area imports?



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Any Nissan enthusiasts in or around the Phoenix area??


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

right here dude in the phx area.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Great! Right now I'm motoring in some old school vehicles, but soon looking into getting a Sentra Spec-V. Do you know of any Nissan clubs?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

We have a local SERCA group, along with the 240 guys and other spotty ppl. Events consist of some bbqs, dyno days, track events, etc throughout the year. Keep an eye out in this SW section... we try to post upcoming events here. Members are spread out over the web via this site, www.G20.net, www.SR20DEforum.com, and the like.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

There's also a club called "B-Speed" IIRC... consists of B15 series Sentras (SEs, SE-Rs, Spec-Vs). *KSipmann* is in charge, he's on this board as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

im in mesa w/a 240 sx can i get a link to the 240 guys ?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

www.az240sx.org


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

thanx man


----------

